# Dallas/Fort Worth/Arlington (DFW) Group seeks others



## Arknath (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey everyone:

Requirements have changed.  We're a group of 4 (shrunk from 7) that play in the Bedford area and are looking for a few good players.  We take any skill level (beginning to expert) and play games that are centered on story more than treasure and power.  We are female-friendly (have one already) and patient teachers in regards to rules.  

We play on Saturdays from 2pm-whenever we decide to call it a night.  We also, at the current time, play two games alternating weeks.  At any rate, here are the games the group is interested in playing:

Dungeons and Dragons 3.5E
Armageddon 2089: Total War
d20 Modern (Urban Arcana in a Harry Potter style game)


We are also open to any Friday nights that are good for anyone...possibly becoming a once or twice a month gathering on Friday nights.  

More information to those who are interested....any takers?

Ark


----------



## Prophetfury (Feb 12, 2007)

Heya are you still looking for players a friend of mine and i are looking for a gaming group havent played in about a year due to well lack of finding ppl to play with, we like D&D 3.5 and have our own books of course, havent heard much about the other games tho so let e know if you are still looking for 2 fairly exp players for your DnD group and we are always open minded about new games =D


----------

